# 44 charred to death as Bang-Hyd volvo bus catches fire



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 30, 2013)

*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/01636/30_latest_bus_fire_1636204g.jpg



> Forty-four passengers were charred to death in an accident near Kothakota in Mahabubnagar district, 130 km from Hyderabad, when a private passenger bus from Bangalore went in flames in the early hours on Wednesday.
> 
> The Volvo bus operated by Jabbar Travels was on its way to Hyderabad with carrying of 51 passengers, including two crew members. Five passengers, the driver and another crew member escaped from the inferno while the rest were charred to death
> 
> ...



Source

Feel sad for those people.Most of them were software guys and students. 

Kindly avoid Jabbar and Diwakar Travels next time.Bunch of idiots.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

scary .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2013)

absolutely shocking...i have always believed that volvo buses are some of the most reliable of the lot...needs to be investigated


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2013)

Very sad and shocking news. 

Now, the blame-game would start. Very soon a scape-goat would be found to take the blame.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 30, 2013)

Very sad news


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

Really sad for the families of these people RIP all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

*The bodies were charred beyond recognition. Only a part of the upper body was left for identification ie.chest, ribs and hands attached to the body. Most of the skulls were missing as they might have dissolved due to the intense heat or fire.*

*P.S: RIP to all 46 souls.*


----------



## Renny (Oct 31, 2013)

Just before the festival that too! RIP!


----------



## lywyre (Oct 31, 2013)

These buses (the drivers) don't give a damn to safety on the highway. I always keep a safe distance when I hear their horns blaring from a distance or when I see a vehicle with headlights from an aeroplane in my rear view mirror. They are generally safer than any other buses, but it is the handling of the bus that has caused this accident.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn 44 people got stuck or the emergency window didn't worked??
in maximum of passenger vehicle accidents the driver always escapes 

very sad news


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2013)

Similar incident happened in Vellore (Tamilnadu) few years back with the Volvo bus.  
22 dead in Vellore bus fire, this man survived | NDTV.com

It was believed that the accident was because of the short-circuiting of the AC as well as the jamming of Emergency door. 
I wonder, whether the bus transports do a periodic check on their vehicles atleast once in a month or two.



bavusani said:


> *The bodies were charred beyond recognition. Only a part of the upper body was left for identification ie.chest, ribs and hands attached to the body. Most of the skulls were missing as they might have dissolved due to the intense heat or fire.*
> 
> *P.S: RIP to all 46 souls.*


\
Most tragic death ever.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2013)

Driver jumped out without pushing the button that opened the doors
At least one emergency window was broken


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2013)

That driver should be caught and hanged.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Similar incident happened in Vellore (Tamilnadu) few years back with the Volvo bus.
> 22 dead in Vellore bus fire, this man survived | NDTV.com



Yeah. That was KPN travels from Chennai to Salem or Kovai. Here too, it was the driver who is to be blamed, he was trying to overtake from the left at very high speed without making sure there was no traffic there. I am not sure if this was a Volvo, but even the safest bus in world cannot be safe as long as it is driven safely.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2013)

driver rushed out without hitting emergency exit button.. wtf.


----------



## warfreak (Nov 1, 2013)

Bus drivers are the worst. Volvos are designed for safety and the only mishaps are caused by the negligent drivers. 
There should be stricter measures taken while giving out licenses to the private bus operators.
Also proper fire drills should be conducted to teach them about evacuation guidelines. Simply building an emergency exit won't help in averting disaster as that happened here.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 1, 2013)

I think a similar incident happened near Bharuch-Ankleshwar highway (Gujarat) , 2Kms from my House.That too was an AC Volvo Bus , and lead to death of 20+ passengers.
Since they are air-conditioned buses , so the fire spread quickly and escape becomes difficult.

The govt. should force the Travel Agency to Pay hefty sums to the kins of Deceased.And impose heavy fines.


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 1, 2013)

I travel to my office using Volvo bus run by Royal Cruisers. They used to keep a plastic hammer beside the emergency exits to break the glass in case of urgency. But, nowadays they are missing. I wonder what will happen if something like this happen in my bus too.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2013)

Passenger's lethargy - they didnt even know which windows were the emergency ones, one of the survivors tried to break a non emergency window before he found one

No rules for luggage and its packaging - hair, grains acted as a catalyst


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2013)

R.I.P

do these agencies not check or service their buses or just use them till they burst in flames


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

All these AC buses locked in such a way that coolness can't be escaped out. 
Apparently, the same holds true for passengers, and they die..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2013)

evacuation failure, driver was not informed and trained on it.
fail on part on the travel agency. ultimately fail on the part of society for not pressing safety measures enforcement.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 1, 2013)

given arrogrance of these travel agency..i decided not to travel in Volvo buses...windows buses are safer for life .


----------

